# Vertex Revue



## Hughes (Mar 23, 2010)

I am trying to replace this







Vertex watch. It was a present and was stolen.

Incase the photo doesnt work, it is silver with a woven metal strap, has a white face with brass/gold hands and number. The hands have what looked like glow in the dark paint on them, which had long stopped working. It has a second small circular second dial inset below the pivot of the minute and hour hands. This dial intersects the number 6, shaving the top of the number.

I cannot seem to find any information on the make/model number or find any one who sells them. Ebay has been my most successful method and that is obviously very hit and miss. If anyone know of any information about the watch or details of dealers etc... I would be extremely grateful if you could pass them on to me.

Many thanks


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

You will need to upload your pic to Photobucket or similar and then follow these instructions:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Sounds like an interesting watch!

Mark


----------

